# XD9 vs SR9



## 2gunkenny (Jun 19, 2011)

I picked up a Glock 19 Gen2 a few months back and after carrying it have decided it's just too wide and bulky (to carry IWB) for my tastes. I have a couple of trade options in mind, one being a XD9 service model and the other a SR9 in stainless, both lnib with all accessories.I know the Springfield is worth more but really like the Ruger and am leaning in favor of it. I have not been able to shoot either one but after looking at them, I don't care for the grip safety on the XD or how much higher the bore is on it. The only concern I have with the Ruger is the loaded chamber indicator. I think both are good guns but would like to hear from people who maybe own (or have shot) both to get some opinions. Worse case,I'll just keep the Glock and carry it in a outside the pants holster.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Keep the Glock and get a second handgun. Some people are glad they had a second gun at their residence.

See if you can rent at a gun store or range or fire these models owned by other people. Make an informed decision. I have shot both and like both. Sometimes the slide stop on the Ruger did not hold the action open after the last shot was fired. I have witnessed this on more than one SR9. I think XD MAY be higher quality.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't get rid of the G19! Its a GLOCK man! lol

But should you anyways, go XD, Ruger's got nothing on XD's


----------

